# Can you help us find out who is in this video? Pentax wants to know



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmmm, that looks a lot like the lower Narrows on the Poudre.... 

I bet someone on the front range will know who that camera belongs to.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think a couple of the people in that video go by KSC and deepsouthpaddler on here . . .


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy Crap! I think thats Roy's camera. He lost / left it at whiteline on the poudre narrows last year early season. Things got hectic during a major beatdown in whiteline.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

THAT'S MINE!!! 

I'm kinda shocked they didn't post KSC's beatdown in White Line, which is how I lost it--scrambling for a rope...


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow - that is super cool. Yea, would like to see the unabridged version sometime.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that the day the footage is from? Too bad Pentax didn't include the beatdown in the video. It would have gone well with the music


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, those clips are all from the Narrows. It was lost last spring. So that thing survived the winter in the rio! I know what else is on there tho...



bolsito said:


> Is that the day the footage is from? Too bad Pentax didn't include the beatdown in the video. It would have gone well with the music


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny, Roy and I were just talking about this footage on Sunday. Amazing that it found its way back. Roy, let us know what happens with Pentax!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

and the radness continued to flow....


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

*KSC's White Line Beatdown*

As promised, the last video taken with the lost camera...

And Pentax sent me a goodie bag with the returned camera containing a new compact digital camera, camera bag and floating wrist strap! 

Thanks Pentax!


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

BTW, that weird audible noise is some artifact of the upload. It's not on the original. 

The commercial too...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Amazing sequence of events. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> As promised, the last video taken with the lost camera...
> 
> And Pentax sent me a goodie bag with the returned camera containing a new compact digital camera, camera bag and floating wrist strap!
> 
> Thanks Pentax!


I've started calling that the eddy of doom, it can be a pain in the ass!


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

Too cool that they found you!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Dayum...nice carnage! GREAT advertising and way to take care of us kayakers Pentax...I'll be looking into one of your cameras!


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

This is such a rad story... Pentax has my attention now!


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Where's the carnage link? Not seeing it.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

super cool. glad it all worked out like it did.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I am glad Pentax did right by you. I had a pair of Pentax binoculars which were dropped, and had a double image. I sent it to Pentax in the States, and they returned them to me NINE months later, with a note saying I needed to send them to Pentax Japan for repair. That was probably 15 years ago. I might buy Pentax on their reputation, but not on my experience.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm fairly certain this footage has been doctored during its disappearance. That would explain the strange audio sounds. I remember that day clearly. I lined up the bottom hole and powered through it with aplomb. As I came through the backwash the sun parted through the clouds and warmed by face, birds started singing, and all my friends were waiting in the eddy giving me high fives. Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I dunno Kevin, all I saw was someone not getting their roll. Chase woulda held on a lot longer than that!

Sweet you go the video back. What level was it running? Looks big.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm glad you got the footage back along with a new camera ROY. I work for a Pentax dealer in Steamboat. I've got a water resistant DSLR from them, and I love taking it with me on my kayak trips! The waterproof ones will hold up as long as it is not hot water. Kevin, I thought that was you in the original post from Pentax!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Aweome footage! Incredible that it survived in the river for a long time.

My memmory of the event was that Kevin was getting pounded in the hole for what seemed like an eternity as I sat in an eddy below watching in horror. The reality is that the video shows a measly 25 second hole ride. In hindsight now that I know Kevin survived, its hilarious to watch. Cripps in a blender!

I think the level was 2.5 on the rock.


----------

